# Gravel lot



## aedwards (Feb 12, 2016)

We have never plowed a gravel lot for a business, only driveways. How much more, if any, would you charge compared to pavement. I'll post a picture of the lot also.


----------



## aedwards (Feb 12, 2016)

Well actually I'm not sure how to, new to this..


----------



## fhafer (Jan 31, 2014)

I charge the same rate...just put on the skids and push. I might back-drag a little more to smooth things out, but it's overkill I'm sure. I've gone back in the spring with a tractor and box blade to fix potholes...for a fee of course.

It's all about dat ching, bout dat ching...no freebees!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

aedwards;2116917 said:


> Well actually I'm not sure how to, new to this..


Try the help menus located at the top of the page on the right hand side
Fallow them to
http://www.plowsite.com/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_attachments

Hint, treat your pic as a file......


----------



## 2005STX (Jan 7, 2014)

I do a couple gravel lots. Just raise the plow a hair. Shouldnt really affect the price.


----------



## aedwards (Feb 12, 2016)

*What should we charge for this gravel lot?*

Thank you SnoFarmer!

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=150745&stc=1&d=1455474798

The entrance is on the left and is a downward hill, not sure if that'd effect price.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Once you have a good frozen base it's easy I plow a ton of gravel stuff. I wouldn't charge anything extra personally, you'll make extra cleaning up in the spring time


----------

